# AIing goats... Whats your experiance?



## Citylife (Jun 19, 2012)

I am looking for informataion on AIing my goats.  I would rather do this then leave them somewhere for a couple weeks.  How difficult or easy is it?
I am in KC and have not yet found a goat mentor.    I understand that would be handy.
I am looking forward for the feedback.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 19, 2012)

I have never done it myself but I have a few things from the internet that might help. 

http://www2.luresext.edu/goats/training/advrepro.html
My favorite.

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/ai/ai.shtml

http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0095/UNP-0095.html

http://aces.nmsu.edu/pubs/_d/d-704.pdf


----------



## Renegade (Jun 19, 2012)

I have been doing AI in goats for a few years now. I took 2 seperate courses to learn proper methods and to increase my success rate. A good class will cost about $150. One of the best to learn from is Cam Faircloth from Mega Bucks. He is here in GA but has buck collections and AI classes all over the country. Goats are one of the most difficult animals to AI. You need to be able to work in a 1" or less field. I love it but it's not for everyone.
It is not inexpensive to AI. Getting started will cost about $1000 not including the semen straws. You will also find everyone has an opinion on the best equipment to use. I have extra equiment that came with my AI kit that I found I personally don't like but other people love.

Donna Finley 
Finley Boers


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 19, 2012)

That is great info. I really have no need to AI, at least not yet, but I too would like to try my hand at it.


----------



## totallytang (Nov 3, 2014)

Renegade said:


> I have been doing AI in goats for a few years now. I took 2 seperate courses to learn proper methods and to increase my success rate. A good class will cost about $150. One of the best to learn from is Cam Faircloth from Mega Bucks. He is here in GA but has buck collections and AI classes all over the country. Goats are one of the most difficult animals to AI. You need to be able to work in a 1" or less field. I love it but it's not for everyone.
> It is not inexpensive to AI. Getting started will cost about $1000 not including the semen straws. You will also find everyone has an opinion on the best equipment to use. I have extra equiment that came with my AI kit that I found I personally don't like but other people love.
> 
> Donna Finley
> Finley Boers




I agree Cam Faircloth is the best to learn from! I love his class! I am in PA.


----------

